# Hotronix Offers Hotronix� MAXX Clam Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix Offers Hotronix® MAXX Clam Heat Press*

The MAXX® Clam is the perfect partner for those just getting into heat printing, heat printing on a part-time basis, or those needing a reliable back-up press. Economical and easy to use, this press features digital controls and a patented Over-the-Center Pressure Adjustment for even, edge-to-edge pressure and heating, and eliminating cold spots. 

The MAXX also features quick-change platens that allow decorators the ability to change the lower platen without any tools. Simply flip open the quick-change latch, remove the platen, replace it with another size, and flip the latch closed. Platens are interchangable between all MAXX® and Hotronix® clamshell heat press models.

Select from three different Maxx clamshell sizes: the portable 11″ x 15″, the standard 15″ x 15″ or the 16″ x 20″ for heat pressing large transfers, each available in 120 or 220 volts. 

There is a lifetime warranty on the heating element, which includes one year, parts and labor and free lifetime technical support. For more information, visit hotronix.com/heat-press-maxx-clam. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL Company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

